# Chuyên cung cấp, thi công máy lạnh âm trần Dairry giá rẻ, chất lượng nhất hiện nay



## haichaukinhdoanh (21/12/21)

Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu _ Đơn vị hàng đầu cung cấp, thi công máy lạnh âm trần Dairry giá rẻ, chất lượng nhất hiện nay, giao hàng miễn phí trong nội thành TPHCM.

*Máy lạnh âm trần Dairry *là thương hiệu đến từ Hàn Quốc thuộc Dairry Electronics Korea Joint Stock Company, Hàn Quốc là cái nôi sinh ra các thương hiệu điện tử điện lạnh hàng đầu như : LG, Samsung, …. được cả thế giới tin dùng và đánh giá chất lượng cao. Máy lạnh Dairry đã có mặt trên thị trường từ năm 2016 nhưng đến năm 2020 Dairry mới được phân phối tại thị trường Việt Nam, nhưng đã tạo ra được sức hút mạnh mẽ với người tiêu dùng sau 1 năm ra mắt. 





Máy lạnh âm trần Dairry có những model nào hiện nay.

*Máy lạnh âm trần Dairry C-DR18KH 18000Btu 2 HP*
Giá :15,200,000 đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT )

*Máy lạnh âm trần Dairry C-DR28KH 28000 Btu 3 HP*
Giá : 18,950,000 đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT )

*Máy lạnh âm trần Dairry C-DR38KH 36000 Btu 4 HP*
Giá : 25,200,000 đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT )

*Máy lạnh âm trần Dairry C-DR50KH 48000 Btu 5.5 HP*
Giá : 28,950,000 đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT )

*Máy lạnh âm trần Dairry C-DR60KH 55000 Btu 6 HP*
Giá : 31,500,000 đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT )

=> Xem chi tiết thông tin sản phẩm qua : *https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-am-tran?brand=60*

*Máy lạnh âm trần Dairry* được thiết kế kiểu cassette âm trần, máy 1 chiều kiểu dáng đẹp, sang trọng. Điều khiển từ xa dễ sử dụng, màn hình hiển thị lớn, sắc nét. 

Với nhiều tính năng nổi bật:

*- Thiết kế hiện đại, đẹp mắt*
Được sản xuất tại Indonesia trên dây chuyền hiện đại tiên tiến nhất được sản xuất từ những khâu chế tạo các chất liệu bền dẻo để sáng tạo ra những khung viền sắc nét gọn gàng , tinh tế nhìn rất bắt mắt sang trọng kiểu dáng rất ưa nhìn.

*- Chế độ làm lạnh/ sưởi ấm nhanh, tối ưu*
*Máy lạnh âm trần Dairry* hoạt động luông không khí bên trong sẽ thổi qua 4 cửa thổi gió, với 4 hướng thổi đảo gió tự động giúp hơi mát phân bố đều nhanh chóng khắp phòng ở của bạn.

*- Hoạt động trong thời tiết 60 độ*
*Máy lạnh âm trần Dairry* chịu được nhiệt độ ngoài trời lên đến 60 độ mà không bị dừng hoạt động, 1 cơ chế rất tốt bền bỉ kỷ lục hiện đại được ghi nhận tại điều hòa Dairry.

*- Sử dụng Gas R410A*
Dùng gas R410 gas hiện đại nhất có độ lạnh sâu kết hợp môi chất hỗn hợp để đảm bảo giảm ô nhiễm môi trường hiện nay, khả năng làm lạnh cao gấp 3 lần giúp giảm tiền điện cho người sử dụng.

*- Vận hành êm ái
Điều hòa âm trần Dairry *với thiết kế nhỏ gọn không khi mát thổi ra nhẹ nhàng, chạy êm, không gây tiếng ồn khó chịu khi sử dụng.

*- Dễ dàng vệ sinh, bảo dưỡng*
Cánh đảo gió có thể tháo rời để bảo trì => Điều này có nghĩa là người dùng không cần phải tháo rời toàn bộ mặt nạ để vệ sinh cánh đảo gió. Từ đó giúp ngăn ngừa sinh sôi phát triển của virút vi khuẩn gây hại cho sức khỏe của bạn.

*- Thời gian bảo hành
Máy lạnh âm trần Dairry* chính hãng được bảo hành 24 tháng, vì thế bạn hoàn toàn yên tâm và tin tưởng về chất lượng điều hòa Dairry.

Xêm thêm : 
*Tìm hiểu chi tiết máy lạnh - điều hòa âm trần Dairry model mới 2021*

Chúng tôi cam kết là Đại lý cấp 1 chuyên cung cấp, thi công máy lạnh âm trần Dairry các công trình lớn nhỏ toàn miền nam và sự nhiệt tâm trong công việc sẽ đem đến sự hài lòng tuyệt đối cho quý khách hàng. Cần mua hàng - khảo sát công trình - thi công lắp đặt vui lòng liên hệ :

Thông tin mua hàng qua :
- Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
- Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
- Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
- Phòng bán hàng : 02822007099 – 0901432183
- Website công ty : thanhhaichau.com 

NGUỒN TIN LIÊN QUAN: MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN GIÁ RẺ BÁN BUÔN SALE CUỐI NĂM GIAO HÀNG TOÀN QUỐC


----------

